# Spot removal brush; single circle in circle...not 2 circles



## mikecox (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm watching a tutorial on using the Spot removal brush in Lr 5.  

In the tutorial there are two circles; one over spot and one over the place that will be be copied to the spot, to cover it.  

But in my Lr I get a single circle, with an outer circle indicating the feathering range.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 18, 2014)

You have to click on a target spot to be removed.  LR will then choose a source spot that it thinks appropriate.  If you do not like the LR selected source spot, you can drag it to a new location.  Spots do not have to be circular, if you click and drag the mouse LR will continue to paint an irregular area until you release the mouse button.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 18, 2014)

Also remember the short-cut key "H"  (Hide) that toggles the To/From circles visible, which I think Michael you are referring to.
The square bracket keys set brush size. SHIFT+Sq Brackets set brush feather.


----------



## JimHess43 (Sep 18, 2014)

The space between the inner and outer circles represents the amount of feathering or fading that will take place. If you are only seeing a single circle then increase the feather amount in the spot removal controls.


----------



## mikecox (Sep 18, 2014)

clee01l said:


> You have to click on a target spot to be removed.  LR will then choose a source spot that it thinks appropriate.  If you do not like the LR selected source spot, you can drag it to a new location.  Spots do not have to be circular, if you click and drag the mouse LR will continue to paint an irregular area until you release the mouse button.


Yes, that is how I understand it but I'm not getting that.  When I hit the shortcut "Q" and click a spot it goes away, but I don't get the two circles or the option to move the second one to another area. If I swipe over an area in my  image that area gets filled in with part of the image from an area I have no choice in.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 18, 2014)

Michael,

Hit the 'H' key. Your spots are hidden.


----------



## mikecox (Sep 18, 2014)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Michael,
> 
> Hit the 'H' key. Your spots are hidden.


Dah! :blush:


----------



## mikecox (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone, for all the input; I really appreciate it.  Everyone on this forum is so helpful!


----------

